# Critically Smashed



## HippyInEngland (May 14, 2008)

Hi Guys
Anyone ever grown Critically Smashed?, I cant find out anything about them.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 14, 2008)

Critically Smashed?









lol


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 14, 2008)

I think it's Critically Mashed. Here's a quote from the doc.


> Hello Just receved a a few thousand beans from my man in spain (critcal mass x white rhino ) and will be testing them here
> 
> feel free to report on the results if there included with your order
> 
> ...


Sounds like a killer cross.


----------



## benevolence6gc (May 14, 2008)

sweet, doc sent some critically smashed with my order too (10)


----------



## smokybear (May 14, 2008)

It does sound like a good mix. Keep us posted on them. Take care and be safe.


----------



## DaddyzCrazy (Aug 1, 2009)

Very Sweet B. Uncle!!!!


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 1, 2009)

could be a winner     :hubba:


----------

